# Parsifal training journal



## parsifal09 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just started a new routine

been back in the gym only a few weeks now after a multi year layoff

I have a 3 day split

mon-wed-fri

im doing the ss program to get back into the groove and get my cns  ready

i alternate a and b workouts,  but i can actually format it better as just an a workout

here it is

squat
bench press/military pres  alternating
deadlift/powerclean alternating

I do the above  mon -wed-fri

yes,i squat 3x a week right now and sometimes it works out to  dl 2x a week


i started out very light so i can linearly progress for quite a while

i do 3 sets of 5,except for dl and pc. i do 1 set of 5 for dl,and 5 sets of 3 for pc


My intial ss workout was mon this week

i started with 85 lb on each lift

wed i added 15 lbs to my squat and 20 to my dl.  i am doing deadlifts,not pc for first few workouts. yesterday was my first press day,and i ended up with 60 or 65. i embarrassingly didnt write it down, and actually forgot the exact weight. i think to make sure i progress longer,ill say i did 60 this time,since ill add 10 lbs anyway to my next workout

the weights are purposely low.  i dont want to stall. this is a beginner program,and i want to linearly gain every workout for as long as  possible,ideally the next 8 or 9 months


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jun 7, 2012)

Hit that shit pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 7, 2012)

my squat will go up considerably,dl too

bench im not as good at

hopefu;lly can hit 300-350 in 2 years time


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought  you were dieting using keto?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 7, 2012)

i am pretty much


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck

dont see the point in keto at your level of development though


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Uh how was that steak. I concerned about your calorie intake. make sure your protein levels stay up, has my noni would say to you munch munch ....sicilian to the very end..... then she'd say BOY YOU LOOK FAT.  You-a want-a some-a cake... Bust your fuckin ass my friend.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Uh how was that steak. I concerned about your calorie intake. make sure your protein levels stay up ,as my noni would say to you munch munch ....sicilian to the very end..... then she'd say BOY YOU LOOK FAT.  You-a want-a some-a cake... Bust your fuckin ass my friend.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 7, 2012)

I wouldn't do keto after that long of a lay off...

I would carb cycle and do cadio to recomp your body...

After you get leaner, then I would try keto -if your lean?  If you're not lean enough, keto will send you into a catabolic coma! That's "diet" is not for everyone........


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 7, 2012)

hypo

wats the best diet i can to gaain as much muscle mass as possible. i wanna be lean, so im not gonna do gomad, but i dont need to be in contest shape. i wanna psack as much mass as possible



hypo_glycemic said:


> I wouldn't do keto after that long of a lay off...
> 
> I would carb cycle and do cadio to recomp your body...
> 
> After you get leaner, then I would try keto -if your lean?  If you're not lean enough, keto will send you into a catabolic coma! That's "diet" is not for everyone........


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 7, 2012)

Whole foods. 1 gram tissue protein per body pound.

Carbs coming from white rice, oats, white potato, wheat pasta ..

Phyto greens, Mac oil, olive oil, nuts, avocado, almond butter for fats..

2 cheat meals a week- but keep saturated fat low..

2 gallons of water a day w/ vitamins and herbs


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 7, 2012)

keep at it bro


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck pars! You gonna post pics or you gonna be another anonymous fuck bag? I'm one lol so I won't judge you!


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 8, 2012)

Pars

If I had access to what you have I would be so big that I would have a 2nd dick by now.

Can u say TNE!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 9, 2012)

June 8th workout

squats - added 15 lbs to squat, so did 3 sets of 5 with 115. seemed easy,but bar position is bad. i think im very heavily biased toward right side

bench press -added 10 lbs ,so 3 sets of 5 with 95 lbs.  was very easy,easier than than the 85 lbs

deadlift- added 20 lbs so did 1 set of 5  with 125.  was easy

next workout is mon. will be bab next week, so mon will be squats,oh press, and finally going to try the powerclean


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 11, 2012)

mon workout

squat
ohp
deadlift again


put another 10 lbs on squat
put 5 lbs on press, but did a few extra with 10 lbs more
put another 20 on my deadlift


so the weights tonight were 125 for squat

65 for ohp, a few at 70

145 for deadlift

wed is squat,bench press,deadlift again

ill look to add another 10-15 on squat,10 on bench, and 20 more on deadlift

current weight with sneakers is around 207


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 12, 2012)

Your strength is coming on steady. Keep a journal with pictures and dates. You can then refer to eating, sleeping, and training patterns to see what worked and didn't work. Right now just starting out you will not need AAS at all, it will mask your natural ability. Maybe in 6 monthes or a year you will be ready for AAS


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

Pars doesn't workout!! Unless eating counts of course.

That's how I get the majority of my exercise too so I'm not hating.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 12, 2012)

Forget Steroids: 5 Full Body Workouts For Serious Gains | Muscle & Strength
Here is a better format for your workout pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 12, 2012)

im already on gear guys

tren actually,  im not a newbie,just took a long time off
ontop,ty, but im doing a strength routine. my goal is strength, mass will come with it, but i really want strength


----------



## jimm (Jun 12, 2012)

post pics man numbers are just i dunno... plenty of dudes at the gyms can move serious weight not all of them look like body builders tho


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 12, 2012)

not sure i look like a bb, 207 though


also, im very very handsome. im nervous guys here might jack off to my photos


----------



## jimm (Jun 12, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> not sure i look like a bb, 207 though
> 
> 
> also, im very very handsome. im nervous guys here might jack off to my photos




lmao yes that is a worry bro theres a few shady characters on here..


but yeah numbers are just numbers man 170lb 5% bodyfat looks sick compared to 207lb fat and water retention but all the best with your new routine buddy go easy on the tren thats some serious stuff... im counting down the weeks till im back on the tren train! its always a crazy ride on that stuff!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck Pars! Keep at it! I will be following for sure..


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 12, 2012)

found the gym im looking for finally

has a rverse hyper,ghr, pullover machine,dl platform,monolift, chains,boxes,all kinds of specialty bars, dumbbells to 200 lbs,etc

question though on back raises

big difference btween a 45 degree and 90 degree hyper bench??? any preferences?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Where are the before pics ?


----------



## colochine (Jun 12, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Where are the before pics ?



This.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 12, 2012)

why before pics

this is mainly a strength thing


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

i had a sick workout

squat, put 10 lbs on it., so 3 sets of 5 at 135.  the bar had this manta ray thing on it. it felt weird, so i took it off. bar felt better without it

deadlift, added 20 more lbs, so 1 set of 5 at 165

bench, added 10 lbs, so 105, 3 sets of 5

tren is amazing. i loaded up 120 after my sets to see what i could do,busted out 15. been training literally  10 days now. i could barely do 85 last week

i feel really good tonight

i dnt wanna say my tren dosage, but im just taking tren. im looking leaner, but i look very dense. i wanna have a better taper, but i dont hate my look now. im starting to look  very strong, though thick


----------



## colochine (Jun 13, 2012)

Why are you using baby weight? Maybe I missed you explaining the theory behind this, it seems to me like your gains are really gains because you could probably lift that weight anyways because it's not much at all.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

my gains are really gains???



colochine said:


> Why are you using baby weight? Maybe I missed you explaining the theory behind this, it seems to me like your gains are really gains because you could probably lift that weight anyways because it's not much at all.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

colo, whered u go, respond


----------



## colochine (Jun 13, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> my gains are really gains???



Aren't I meant, im using an iPhone my
Fault bro.


----------



## colochine (Jun 13, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> colo, whered u go, respond



Lol I'm here bro. 3 set of 5 of 135 for squats. I think you could do 185 or even 225 for 3 sets of 5 easy bro. Why such kiddie weight?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

i took a few YEARS off of training

im doing a linear progression system now,ewhere i add weights every workout

i squat 3x a week

why would i go too high and stall right away? i wanna do this over 6 months

185  is 50 lbs away.  thats like next week for me

but ill be much better conditioned and ready to keep progressing instead of being burned out

i add 10-15 lbs every workout on squat



colochine said:


> Lol I'm here bro. 3 set of 5 of 135 for squats. I think you could do 185 or even 225 for 3 sets of 5 easy bro. Why such kiddie weight?


----------



## colochine (Jun 13, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i took a few YEARS off of training
> 
> im doing a linear progression system now,ewhere i add weights every workout
> 
> ...



10-4 so the idea is to fool yourself into think you're making gains?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

brother, u have no idea how to train then if u think that i,after a few years off should start by putting on the bar  the most weight i can  get up, though it would be with shitty form and burn my cns out,, as ive been relaxing for years

maybe i shouldve started benching 250, even though i have hyper mobility in my shoulders and hadnt benched in years

id probably blow my shoulder out, and not be able to bench for like 8 months, but i could come on im, and say i benched 250

in 6 months,if i pkeep at it, i should be squatting well over 400 lbs,deadlifting well over 400 lbs,

bench,im not sure,but lets say 225

and thats progress 



colochine said:


> 10-4 so the idea is to fool yourself into think you're making gains?


----------



## colochine (Jun 13, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> brother, u have no idea how to train then if u think that i,after a few years off should start by putting on the bar  the most weight i can  get up, though it would be with shitty form and burn my cns out,, as ive been relaxing for years
> 
> maybe i shouldve started benching 250, even though i have hyper mobility in my shoulders and hadnt benched in years
> 
> ...



Just never seen a routine like this man that's all.

 I'm in for the ride though.

Id love to see you squatting and dead lifting 400+.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

as far as the benchj, i know im a lot stronger

my shoulders have stability issues

when i unracked an empty bar around 3 weeks ago, i couldnt even balance it correctly,thats how weak  and lazy they had become


when i did 85 first workout, it felt heavier than the weight tonight


----------



## colochine (Jun 13, 2012)

What are your stats again? Just don't feel like goin back through the thread to find it.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

not going to list height

im around 200


----------



## colochine (Jun 13, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> not going to list height
> 
> im around 200



Above 6" or below?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 13, 2012)

below


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> below



4'11 lol


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2012)

Colo you've never heard of starting strength???


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

going to gym in a lil while

back is sore,leg too, but gotta go

should be an ok workout


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

going to gym now

squat, press,dl or power clean


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 15, 2012)

keep at it bro


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

just got home

took forever tonight. this dude was  using the power rack for like 40 minutes. getting all chalked up, wasting time. goes to squat it, totally crushes him. good thing the safeties were on

ok, did ohp, went 10 lbs heavier, so 75 tonight

my squat i added 10 lbs,so 145. my shoes are awful, and the weight felt like a lot at first actually. so i asked someone to critique me. he asked me why my stance was so wide, so i tried a normal medium, slightly wider than shoulder stance. felt much better,racked it out nicer, and on 3rd set did more than 10 reps.  this sumo stance shit i think is only for guys that wear squat suits. it did not help me at all

feeling pretty good now


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

forgot, i dl too

added 20 lbs, so 185. though technically, it's not accurate. the gym has a dl platform with a forza jack, and bumpers in kilos,not lbs. so bar weight is 45 lbs, but i put  a  25 kilo plate on, a 5 kilo plate, and a 2.5 kilo on. couldnt te macro plates at 1.25 kilo. so that comes out to 65 kilos which is a lil over 143 lbs, so lil over 188 tonight

and my hands are starting to look gnarly, callouses,etc


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

hmm, im  forum is starting to really slw up

been very new posts in last few hours

everyone drunk??


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

tren insomnia is pretty hardcore

its 5 am, had a good workout last night,and not even a lil tired

and i dont agree with saying there's a thing such as tren rage,but it def makes me go off on people quickly

but i look good now,and getting stronger,so have to take the bad with the good


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 16, 2012)

so your doing tren an what?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

mmm,

honestly, just tren right now


i get weird  estro sides when i take test and tren. look like a balloon


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 16, 2012)

try deca mast and winny


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

mmmm,  im going to start

test,npp, maybe dbol

not sure about dbol. pretty sure about test and npp. i like the tren look though


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

any i fixed my back issues with new squat stance. that wide stance was the culprit of all my problems


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2012)

so you are exp lifter who has trouble benching an empty bar?


i am genuinely sorry for you


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 16, 2012)

The alpha male strikes again


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2012)

evEn you can BENCH AN Empty bar



ARE you serIOUSLy going To folloW me aLL Over5 the siTE FEeling sorry FOR YOURSElf?


----------



## CG (Jun 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> evEn you can BENCH AN Empty bar
> 
> 
> 
> ARE you serIOUSLy going To folloW me aLL Over5 the siTE FEeling sorry FOR YOURSElf?



My nigga... get a new keyboard. Please?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

kos obviously has reading comprehension issues,and failed to grasp what I wrote

kos, stop cluttering my journal

now back to my journal

im thinking of adding some olympic lifting into my training


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

actually considering doing gomad for a month or two


but i know ill look bloated if i do that


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 16, 2012)

whats gomad?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 16, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> whats gomad?



GOMAD stands for Gallon Of Milk A Day


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 17, 2012)

do the milk dude


----------



## colochine (Jun 17, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> whats gomad?



2% GOMAD = get fat.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 17, 2012)

A gallon last me 2 days max.
Not fat


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 17, 2012)

It's all about how it falls in with your macros.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 17, 2012)

ok guys


i have a lil info to tell u

u can take it for whats it worth

i have only been taking tren, nothing that could convert to estrogen. i have gyno from the tren

i am 100% sure about this.  i know supposedly that tren's prolactin/progesterone causing properties can only cause gyno if  high estrogen is involved as well, but  this is not true with me

im either going to start prami, or just get off tren.


----------



## CG (Jun 17, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ok guys
> 
> 
> i have a lil info to tell u
> ...



Pars, are you gyno prone??? Have yoy been taking prolactin inhibitors?? From what I gather, prolactin is a miserable bitch that can creep up on even the most mild or strict tren users


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 17, 2012)

yes,i must be gyno prone,heavily

but everything u read says tren wont cause gyno in absence of abundant estrogen

def not true  in my case

ill start taking prami asap to cure this


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2012)

You may experience gyno from Tren but its likely at higher doses since Tren has weak PR and E2 activity so high Tren doses may in fact cause problems. However trenbolone gynecomastia is not described in the literature. 

Or you may not be injecting pure Trenbolone.

I would get labs and see what my Prolactin and E2 levels are before choosing a treatment.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 17, 2012)

i always seem to get bloated from tren

i rem when taking finaplix pellets years ago


i looked super bloated

the literature is wrong on this. tren def gave me gyno,unless my natural e2 levels r high


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i always seem to get bloated from tren
> 
> i rem when taking finaplix pellets years ago
> 
> ...



I think you missed my point. High doses can cause E2 and PR activity.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 18, 2012)

back from gym

great workout

added 10 lbs on bench. 3rd set did as many reps as i could

added 10 lbs on squat, 3rd set got up to 15 reps

added  20 lbs to deadlift, so up to 205 from 85 two weeks ago

i do have a slight issue with dl though

i have very small hands.  i had to use mixed grip already

other than that though, everything's lo0oking good

im especially pleased with my squat. i squat 3x a week, and frequent squatting definitely improves technical efficiency and form to a great extent. my form now is very good, and i feel no discomfort.  The moderate stance I use now works much better for me than a wide stance

on my last set of squats, i felt much stronger than i did on my first working set

I perhaps need to do a few more warm up sets. Next workout is Wed


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 18, 2012)

mmm,

i think u have a point

when i take a moderate dose, say 50-75 a day, im ok

when i go over 100, i get issues

but its hard for me to go down now. i'll have to slowly  go down



heavyiron said:


> I think you missed my point. High doses can cause E2 and PR activity.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2012)

I think you should seriously consider labs. You may have a slight elevation in E2 rather than Prolactin.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 18, 2012)

would the tren cause slight elevation???

or could it be just an issue with my body?


----------



## DGettin (Jun 18, 2012)

Dude Pars, are you really not gonna PM me back bro?  People don't get much more patient than I do, but this is starting to get a bit ridiculous.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 18, 2012)

dgetting, ive posted numerous times i hardly check pms here now. u must email me

i apologize  about the pm situation, but  im on im now mainly as a reg member. 

any business queries need to be em to me.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 18, 2012)

There was another issue today, minor one

both toilets were not flushed in the men's bathroom.

little things like this get to me. i dont know why people can not flush a toilet.

also, when I go to use the dl platform, there's a fully loaded trap bar just sitting there.  Some people  never put the equipment back where it was

the plate trees have 10 lb plates where there should be 5,etc


I hate things like this. at least the dbells are in order,and go up to 200 lbs


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 19, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> There was another issue today, minor one
> 
> both toilets were not flushed in the men's bathroom.
> 
> ...



Thats any gym and its because people are lazy fucks and selfish.


----------



## DGettin (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright bro, I didn't know you didn't check PMs here anymore.  I'll just copy my last PM and paste to an e-mail right now.



parsifal09 said:


> dgetting, ive posted numerous times i hardly check pms here now. u must email me
> 
> i apologize  about the pm situation, but  im on im now mainly as a reg member.
> 
> any business queries need to be em to me.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 19, 2012)

well,uneventful day

spent 2 hours in barber shop


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 20, 2012)

making consistent gains


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 20, 2012)

just got home

added 5 lbs on ohp

added 10 on squat, did 10 reps final set

added 15 on dl

but time to stop dl 3x a week

the weight is starting to become too heavy to dl more than 1x a week

its also starting to rip my hands up

not sure it's the bar or my small hands. it's killing my hands.  only 220 lbs, but an increase of 135 lbs in last 2 weeks

my grip sux


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 20, 2012)

dl is starting to really make me tired

ill be over 300 in a month or so most likely.  it's much harder on my cns than anything,even squats


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 20, 2012)

guys

lil stressed about my grip troubles already

i mean, 220 5x aint  that much

but my grip is weak,and my hands r tore up

literally torn from the bar knurling

do i go versagripp already?????


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 20, 2012)

bueller????????

i gotta fix this grip issue

i cant ldet my grip hurt my workoiut

but i also ewanna compete in contests in a few years, so i cant just use straps and say fuck it,who cares about grip


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 21, 2012)

maybe i added weight too fast

ill ad 10 lbs every week now


not 60


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2012)

I never found anything wrong with alternating grip. I actually needed it to deadlift anything over 250 since I broke my hand last year


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 21, 2012)

no more 3x dl a week

i literally just woke up

dl is pretty rough on the cns


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep up the good work Pars


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 26, 2012)

If you alternate grip, make sure you switch every set.  I used to always keep my left pronated and my right supinated (I think those are the terms, just think left facing up and right facing down) and my forearms were noticably different after some time.  I believe the forearm facing up grew faster.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 26, 2012)

soory about not updating

making progress as always

i wont be hanging around imf that much anymore though


ill see if i come back just for log


----------

